# bow arm



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

hello coaches. I see in a few posts that people talk about a strong bow arm. and I was wondering what components makes for a strong bow arm? also if there was any types of practice to focus on for helping your bow arm?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's what I'd recommend. First, a good bow hand/bow grip technique. Bow grip pressure point on the base of the thumb pad (Thenar eminence) directly in front of the radius bone in the forearm. Next, bow arm straight, elbow NOT locked but rolled in (pronated). Bow shoulder down and back with the shoulder joint set solidly. Now keep the bow arm 90 degrees to the spine/torso for ALL shots and shot angles. IF you do this, your bow arm will be as solid as possible and there is really nothing more to do on that side of your body. The bow arm since set this way really doesn't do anything more than point at the target and keep the bow "out there."

Arne


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you very much for your input good sir. hope I see some other people chime in as well due to the many different views on archery and how things are done.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

There's different viewpoints for a strong bow arm. Some say it's good bone to bone contact from wrist through your elbow into the shoulder. This alignment keeps you from having the bow arm creep up during your shot. 

Another viewpoint is having a strong push with your bow arm towards the target creating a good "explosion" at release.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Look at photos of jessie and Dave cousins won more archery events they must be doing something right and be worthy of emulation


----------

